# Need Some Advice



## ltslovak (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi All!
I am new to this forum . We have a condo in the Manzanillo area that we share with my father-in-law. We have all not retired yet but plan to do so in the next couple of years. 
My father in law brought a car into Mexico several years back. He owns some rental car agencies so I belive it was registered in the business name. He always kept his FM 3 current but due to time contraints, he was unable to renew when he was down there last year. I just got my FM3 last week, and since I have a consulate in my county here in California, I should be able to renew each year easily. Since I am now the one with the FM 3 my question is about the ownership of the vehicle.... and if that presents any issue. We are unsure if he should change the US registration into my name or if it's Ok to leave it registered in the name of the business he owns. It has a demo plate on it at the moment since he can assign that plate to any vehicle his business owns. 
Any advice would be welcome!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the car is in Mexico and the importer, your father, is without a current immigration document, the car is in Mexico illegally. This can be a serious matter.
The vehicle cannot be sold to you, or anyone else, while it is in Mexico.
You cannot renew an FM3 at a consulate; only in Mexico with proof of address, etc.
The registration of the vehicle isn't important to Mexican Customs, it is the VIN that is tied to the passport of the one who obtains the 'Importada Temporal' and posts the bond to insure that it will not be disposed of in Mexico and that it will be removed from the country if the importer does not maintain his immigration status.
So, it seems that the solution is for your father to return to Mexico, renew his FM3 and pay the fines for not having done so, as required, at the appropriate time. Then, he may take the car out of Mexico, and sell it to you, or keep it in Mexico as long as he stays legal. If he sells it to you in the USA, you may then apply for the 'importada temporal' in your own name.
Note: Whenever a vehicle, such as this, leaves Mexico, you must have Mexican Aduana remove the 'importada' sticker and give you the receipt; it is the law, in spite of some border officials not wanting to bother. Failure to do so does have some potentially 'uncomfortable circumstances'.


----------



## ltslovak (Nov 2, 2009)

Got it!
Thanks for the advice....he will be going down there shortly so I will tell him he has to renew his FM 3


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is a possible dilemma that he may face at the border. Since he has an FM3, which he has failed to renew, but has not cancelled, he could be faced with a fine and/or confiscation of the FM3. It would be illegal for him to enter on an FMT while holding an FM3, since one may not hold more than one immigration status. I would hope that this situation would not reveal the location of his car in Mexico and create further problems.
Beyond offering these cautions and possibilities, I cannot suggest what action he should take. That said, he is not the first to be in this situation and one usually gets away with simply paying the fines; up to $5.00 per day since the lapsed renewal.


----------

